# Twin Kubotas



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I picked up my second Kubota M7040 today to add to the snow fleet. The first one worked out very well for us last season so it seemed like the right move. Just have to get it lettered up to match the other one now. I need to still pick up another 10 foot protech pusher for it. I've also been considering a Boss SS plow on one to try it out. Sometimes a plow would have been real useful on one last year.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet man, congrats.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks, I'm not sure how I'll be able to sit here and look at them for another several months waiting for snow...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats a great setup. and I noticed you changed your signature. 
Good luck in the season to come. 

Why not get direct fit blade on one, wouldnt it save some coin? or this way you can use either or both to load?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Lookin good!!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

why not a 10 foot plow and a push box?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103441


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new rig! Looks very sweet!!

Why not put the 10ft pusher on front and add an ebling to the back of one? From what I've heard the eblings can be used to windrow when 1 wing is forward and the other straight out.....plus the other advantages that come with them seem to make them a great addition to a machine the is actually designed to "pull" anyway...........Or maybe just a straight blade for the back that has hydraulic angle..?..? Either way, you would also be adding usable ballast to the machine. Good luck this winter.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

snocrete;1053215 said:


> Congrats on your new rig! Looks very sweet!!
> 
> Why not put the 10ft pusher on front and add an ebling to the back of one? From what I've heard the eblings can be used to windrow when 1 wing is forward and the other straight out.....plus the other advantages that come with them seem to make them a great addition to a machine the is actually designed to "pull" anyway...........Or maybe just a straight blade for the back that has hydraulic angle..?..? Either way, you would also be adding usable ballast to the machine. Good luck this winter.


I would really like to add an ebling blade, I just really haven't been sold on them yet. I've talked to people who sell them telling me they are the best thing ever, but other than that haven't seen one or talked to any real world users who don't want to sell me one. I'm looking at adding a new service truck w/ a plow for a take home truck for my mechanic as his take home truck he has now is pretty high miles and is ready to become a back up truck. So with that said, it would take some real convincing to make me drop another 6K on a blade that no one around here uses. I am still very interested though..


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

It needs a 9/0 plow and a 3 point sprayer...get er dun


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

They look great. How many horse power?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

mercer_me;1053229 said:


> They look great. How many horse power?


They have 70 hp turbocharged. In the online specs it says its not turbo charged, but it most def is. I guess I just bring it up because I really don't understand why they are advertising the 7040's as non-turbo models, when they really are turbos... You can even hear it in my video here.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Kubota 8540;1053224 said:


> It needs a 9/0 plow and a 3 point sprayer...get er dun


Ya, as you know from my PM I've been considering trying out a Boss 9 footer for it. I have a homemade one for my Case SS from a Diamond plow, but the hitch is homemade too, so it only fits the case, and not the kubotas. I am also considering cutting off the mount, and getting a universal mounting plate and re-welding it on there. Just depends on if I need the plow or a pusher on the skid steer this season.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

so which one is mine????


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking addition to your fleet! Hope all goes well this winter for you. Make sure you keep your camera rolling.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Knockah22;1053263 said:


> Great looking addition to your fleet! Hope all goes well this winter for you. Make sure you keep your camera rolling.


Oh it will be rolling!

Here is the latest from last year, I got a slo-mo version and a normal one.






and






I am thinking that I will combine some of the slo mo shots into the reg video.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;1053255 said:


> so which one is mine????


which ever one you want Mike! Actually, maybe the old one... I don't want you burning the hell out of the clutch on the new one


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

wow that one is haulin across that parking lot! is that really how fast it goes?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

DareDog;1053300 said:


> wow that one is haulin across that parking lot! is that really how fast it goes?


Yup, 20 mph. Well 19.5 on the dash. That lot was wide open, 7 acres, no obstructions.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;1053296 said:


> which ever one you want Mike! Actually, maybe the old one... I don't want you burning the hell out of the clutch on the new one


ur an ass lol i like the truck better anyways lol i will take u up on the test drive offer though one of these day


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are pretty sweet! I may be getting a smaller Kubota with a blower for sidewalks...


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Why dont you get one of those kage combo deals where its a plow and a box? Looked like it would work well.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking good, you'll be pushing snow with them before you know it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are some sharp looking tractors. 

Any reason you went with Orange over Green equipment?

Do you do anything to them to help them push better like filling the tires?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark13;1053504 said:


> Those are some sharp looking tractors.
> 
> Any reason you went with Orange over Green equipment?
> 
> Do you do anything to them to help them push better like filling the tires?


The initial reason was my local dealer is horrible. I used to own a smaller JD I bought from them and was less than impressed with the after the sale service I got. I once had an oil change take 3 weeks... Then a hard hydraulic line replaced under the cab, but they never even connected the tubing once they got it in place and then would not take care of it after I got it home. So I had to spend my weekend doing it right myself after spending $800 for them to do it. So then I took a sizable snow contract from the same dealer, so it looks like it will be orange form here on out haha.

But I also feel in the smaller class tractors, they make a better machine for me. Then again, I only put about 100 hours a year on, but in terms of ergonomics, they just fit my style better.

Yes I do, they both have filled tires and cast iron rear wheel centers. I am looking at adding a ballast box to them as well.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice set of twins


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

merrimacmill;1053217 said:


> I would really like to add an ebling blade, I just really haven't been sold on them yet. I've talked to people who sell them telling me they are the best thing ever, but other than that haven't seen one or talked to any real world users who don't want to sell me one. I'm looking at adding a new service truck w/ a plow for a take home truck for my mechanic as his take home truck he has now is pretty high miles and is ready to become a back up truck. So with that said, it would take some real convincing to make me drop another 6K on a blade that no one around here uses. I am still very interested though..


I love my Ebling and if you want to see it in real life I'm only in Milford NH.
I love it, its set up on my New Holland T4030. I run it myself and once you plow in it you just cant go back to a truck.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

jglandscaping;1060507 said:


> I love my Ebling and if you want to see it in real life I'm only in Milford NH.
> I love it, its set up on my New Holland T4030. I run it myself and once you plow in it you just cant go back to a truck.


I would like to see one of those. I am seriously considering one because It would be great to increase the efficiency of the machines. I feel there must be a way to get more work out of them than I am.

Do you find driving over the snow as you drive is a problem?

Do you know a kid that works for Mulligan's Landscape in Haverhill and drives a red toyota tacoma? Those guys have a shop a few bays down from me and he was telling me he knew you.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;1053302 said:


> Yup, 20 mph. Well 19.5 on the dash. That lot was wide open, 7 acres, no obstructions.


I really hope you don't plow at that speed one little problem and you'll be driving over your loader and going out the window. We don't like our guys going over 12mph but 10 is better. Here's a vid of one of our Eblings, we ran 4 last winter. The truck ones are awsome and stood up very well. The tractor Ebling's other then we had problems with the cylinders breaking seemed to really increase productivity. I can sell you one at a great price if you want to try one.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;1060704 said:


> I really hope you don't plow at that speed one little problem and you'll be driving over your loader and going out the window. We don't like our guys going over 12mph but 10 is better. Here's a vid of one of our Eblings, we ran 4 last winter. The truck ones are awsome and stood up very well. The tractor Ebling's other then we had problems with the cylinders breaking seemed to really increase productivity. I can sell you one at a great price if you want to try one.


No, I don't plow at that speed. I don't think it could push in that gear if I wanted it to anyways. I plow 10-13 generally. I do drive at 20 mph on my way back to the other side of the parking lot though.

What size Ebling would my machines be able to handle?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

merrimacmill;1060739 said:


> No, I don't plow at that speed. I don't think it could push in that gear if I wanted it to anyways. I plow 10-13 generally. I do drive at 20 mph on my way back to the other side of the parking lot though.
> 
> What size Ebling would my machines be able to handle?


The 24" high 16 ft wide model will work fine for you. Basically you just fill your back blade up and then drop your front blade. You learn very fast how much your tractor wil handle. In very large storms you might not be able to use your back blade as much as you'd like but it does work very well as ballast. Also you save a lot of time because your never turning around to back drag. The also back drag flush to curb where your Protech doesn't. My guys seemed to like them more and more as the winter went on. I actually never used one of the tractor models but I did have one on my pickup and I can honestly tell you that an Ebling turns a pickup into a productive peice of plowing equipment and I'm not sure I could drive one without it again.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Those eblings are really worth it huh? Interested in trying one on a truck this winter, Too bad they cant be mounted on one of the loaders.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

merrimacmill;1060655 said:


> I would like to see one of those. I am seriously considering one because It would be great to increase the efficiency of the machines. I feel there must be a way to get more work out of them than I am.
> 
> Do you find driving over the snow as you drive is a problem?
> 
> Do you know a kid that works for Mulligan's Landscape in Haverhill and drives a red toyota tacoma? Those guys have a shop a few bays down from me and he was telling me he knew you.


Do you know the kids name? Cant think of anyone off hand but you never know!

I have a 9' plow on the front and if I can push some out of the way that's better and helps but I really didn't have to many problems traction wise unless it was on an incline and we had a flash freeze. I ended up studding the front tires, and no lie it took me 30minutes less to do my route (commercial and residential).
They're great for loading bays, getting against curbs and slush if we have a warm storm.

PM me and we can set up a time if you want to look at it, touch it, see it move and such.

James


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

the twins look awesome. just curious what your reason is for keeping the machines smaller especially in our area and with the accounts you do. have you looked at larger loaders maybe to keep at the lowes?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey 04 chevy save ur breathe i've been barking up the loader tree since before he bought the first kabota. someone needs to let him run there JD 544 or 624 loader and maybe he'll belive he can be a lot more efficient and save a lot more money. but hey those ones he has are still cute lil garden tractors lol j/p colllin


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

fisher guy;1064756 said:


> hey 04 chevy save ur breathe i've been barking up the loader tree since before he bought the first kabota. someone needs to let him run there JD 544 or 624 loader and maybe he'll belive he can be a lot more efficient and save a lot more money. but hey those ones he has are still cute lil garden tractors lol j/p colllin


I can buy 2 John Deere 7130's for the price of 1 544 John Deere loader. I can run 14ft pushers on them instead of a 16 on the 544. The farm tractors come with 3 years warranty the loader comes with 6 months. I will agree that the 544 will out plow the 7130 but 2 7130's will make the 544 look silly. I run 14 tractors in the winter and i need 4 to farm with so I'd like to know why I wouldn't buy loaders instead if it was more finaicialy viable for me. I don't totally agree with the size of tractors Collin is buying but that is his choice. Around here even the large construction companies have figured out that farm tractors are a better value then construction loaders when they are snow only.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

:gulp: uh.... ok i submit JD u make a valuble point....im a yellow steel kinda guy and i guess i never thought of the "i can buy 2 for the price of one theory" which makes a hell of a lot more sense so tu-shay JD Dave


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

ya i understand both of your comments. around us you dont really see outfits like yours JD Dave. most guys will run backhoes skids trucks or loaders. never really seen a pusher set up direct mount on a tractor. seems like it does well though and maybe its something to bring around here. we do a lot of stacking and hauling with our accounts and so the machines with the ability to load seems to make sense for now. who knows what the future brings though.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

No worries guys just stating some points. If you do alot of loading the 544 will work alot better because that's what it was designed to do the farm loader cannot compete with that. For plowing and stacking and a few nights of loading throughout the winter the farm tractor will shine. You can also usually get better finaqnce rates on farm machinery. I'd also rather have a new 70k tractor then a used 70k loader but that's JMO.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

how high can you stack JD with the tractor if it has the direct mount instead of mounted to the loader on the tractor?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, I've really embraced the tractor thing. It just financially makes more sense. And around here, just about NO ONE uses large tractors for snow. I know of one guy around here that does, and he owns a John Deere dealership.

As to the size of my tractors, for now they make sense and will always have a place in my snow fleet, but as my parking lot sizes grow, my tractor sizes will as well. I am currently bidding on a very large parking lot that would require an addition. I would be looking at something more like a Kubota M110X or something.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice twins! Any updates on video?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1065093 said:


> Nice twins! Any updates on video?


The only updates on the videos I have is these two.

Normal one: 




And slow motion:


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the videos!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;1065249 said:


> The only updates on the videos I have is these two.
> 
> Normal one:
> 
> ...


good times good times i like the slow mo video better just because im in it longer with the dump.... i almost look like i know what im doing lol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;1065290 said:


> good times good times i like the slow mo video better just because im in it longer with the dump.... i almost look like i know what im doing lol


Hey Mike, time to loose that H&M logo you have as your avatar. Heres your new avatar!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol lets make our winter 2010-11 deal official and i will not only make my avatar terra ill even give u exclusive ad space for the winter on my truck*

*Restrictions may apply see your best snow plow driver for more details


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;1065348 said:


> *Restrictions may apply see your best snow plow driver for more details


Ok, so I should go see Travis?? :laughing:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

merrimacmill;1065401 said:


> Ok, so I should go see Travis?? :laughing:


lmao ouch that was low....that's it come winter im stealing the VXT from the garage he can have the regular V


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How many acres are you plowing with each tractor on your average snow fall?


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

im looking at buying that machine for snow removal. two things i dont like about it are the defrosting vents and the position of the FEL joystick. do you have any problems with the windows defrosting or fogging up?

its between this machine and the JD 5083E or a used 5520 if i can find one. any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

How much do those 7040's weigh in at, Do they only get used for winter work. Our Ford/NH 4630 (60HP in about the same size package) is just damn heavy and tends to be a bit much for field work with 4 filled tires.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have no problems with the windows fogging up, I think the front defroster is a great design. I really like the 7040 machines. Enough to buy two of them in one year. After the first one proved itself last winter, the new one came in July. 

I think they weight in around 8000 to 9000 pounds. The machine itself is around 5,800 I believe. Then theres the loader, the bucket, the filled tires, the cast iron inner wheels, and if you have any ballast on the rear end. 

Yes they only get used for winter work. I recently had them on a beach erosion project, but that was an unexpected thing. If something comes up, we pull them out and use them. But its not often.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

What type of service/maintenance do you perform before or during the summer when storing the Tractors? 
I try to use or run my tractor and any other equipment every 2 or 3 weeksn in summer.
No matter how good we clean the stuff, oil, and grease it; still feel like it falls apart faster sitting than if I run a salt truck around the block every 3rd week.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I start them twice a week and idle them, we also drive them around the shop yard every 3 or so weeks. One will usually load mulch for have the landscape season.

Last year for service we changed all fluids for the 100 hour service. The other one just turned over like 15 hours so have done nothing to that but grease yet.


----------

